# Need guidance



## jeanmi82 (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a 1997 mercury 9.9hp and would like to be able to go a little faster on the water without changing the motor. Any suggestion? Changing the carburator maybe? Any advice is much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Are there any other props available for it..? That would be my first option to consider....Maybe the carburator upgrade would be next IMHO...
Fairpoint


----------

